
Qwintry: Delivery from US stores, worldwide - apsec112
http://qwintry.com
======
mkl
New Zealand Post has a similar service called YouShop [1]. It supports shops
in more than just the US, and seems quite a bit cheaper. Of course,
destinations must be in NZ :-)

[1]
[https://www.nzpost.co.nz/tools/youshop](https://www.nzpost.co.nz/tools/youshop)

------
Semaphor
I used to use Borderlinx [0], they give you an address, handle customs and
allow batched deliveries, for ecig liquid from the US (that was some years
ago, it's not possible anymore for multiple reasons).

There are also a ton of other services like this (keyword tends to be
"reshipping")", what makes this stand out from any of their many competitors?

[0]: [http://www.borderlinx.com](http://www.borderlinx.com)

~~~
markgavalda
Borderlinx shut down not too long ago!

~~~
Semaphor
Huh? Can't see anything about that on the site I linked.

------
shdon
I would love this, though it's not really worth it... Shipping costs are
prohibitive, usually costing more than whatever I'm trying to buy. Even US
eBay is no longer worth it. When I'm buying something worth $60 and have to
pay $40 in shipping, I'm not going to buy American. In fact, just for shipping
costs, pretty much _anywhere but_ the US is where I look.

~~~
paul_milovanov
Can't beat the US for gently used high-end suspenders/braces on eBay.

------
os7borne
Aramex Courier Service has a similar service[0]: You sign up with them for a
lifetime membership of USD 48 and you get a delivery address in 24 cities
including Sydney, Ontario, Shanghai, Cairo, Paris, Tbilisi, Frankfurt, Hong
Kong, Jakarta, Mumbai, Milan, Tokyo, Amman, Beirut, Malaysia, Singapore,
Johannesburg, Seoul, Barcelona, Bangkok, Istanbul, Dubai, London, and New
York. They deliver from there to any location worldwide at nominal shipping
charges.

I believe only users from Botswana, Namibia and South Africa can create an
account. Not sure sure. The website is unclear about this.

[0] [https://www.aramexglobalshopper.com/en/about/how-ags-
works](https://www.aramexglobalshopper.com/en/about/how-ags-works)

------
kreeWall
Very interesting. I have a lot of friends in Brazil and parts of Europe that
want things from Amazon US and try to order them, but have trouble getting
them delivered. I've often had to play middle man. Often, depending on what
they're buying, they're okay with high shipping costs as long as they can get
the special collector's item they're looking for.

------
duxup
Tax wise how does this play out in countries with high taxes on some imports?

~~~
toyg
My bet is that it doesn’t: customs will likely stop the delivery and notify
you of any outstanding charge.

------
vhodges
Cool. There are companies in border towns that do this for Canadians (I have
an account with one) but these guys seem to support worldwide which is a nice
option.

~~~
paul_milovanov
That's how I know that a town like Ogdensburg, NY exists. Used to have a UPS
mailbox there when I lived in Ottawa, about 70 km driving distance.

Crossing the border however is a drag.

------
synaesthesisx
So does this handle customs declaration as well?

~~~
konart
I've been using them for a quite some time now, you just attach an invoice for
your package and fill the declaration (item's name, description, price and
shop url).

